# algo de fuente flotante , que es ??



## fernandob (Ago 23, 2011)

hola, venia de este otro tema y abro este para ver si el maestro me explica un poco al respecto :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...das-entre-si-referencia-aislar-senales-61801/

para el caso lo tipico es tener : (ver dibujo) 

pues que se dan casos en los que NO queremos /podemos poner uno de los 2 cables de nuestro circuito "a medir" conectado a la masa de nuestra fuente.

quisiera saber a que se refieren con "fuente flotante " o fuentes flotantes ..

un saludo


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola fernandob. fuente flotante no sera que la fuente no debe tocar nada del habitáculo , o que el negativo de la misma no toque las zonas metálicas ni demás cosas del habitáculo ? 

tampoco me hagas mucho caso, lo digo por instinto , no es que lo sepa pero ya que estoy haber si me lo explican también , porque lo he oído mucho.

saludos compañero.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 23, 2011)

no creo, .
pintaba como que te permite unificar distintos circuitos a lso cuales normalmente no puedes unificar bajo un a misma masa comun ...
por eso quiero saber........

calculo yo que no me saldra con esto :


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 23, 2011)

ha ok ok , pues ya que estamos aprendo yo también XD, lo he visto varias veces, a ver si alguien que lo conozca nos da algún toque de idea .

saludos ¡


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 23, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no creo, .
> pintaba como que te permite unificar distintos circuitos a lso cuales normalmente no puedes unificar bajo un a misma masa comun ...
> por eso quiero saber........
> 
> calculo yo que no me saldra con esto :



Yo tambien supongo lo mismo, pero sin una referencia comun, sería imposible hasta donde se, medir una diferencia... ¿respecto a que?

Lo que supongo que si es posible, es tener masas diferentes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 23, 2011)

Fortivo dijo:


> ha ok ok , pues ya que estamos aprendo yo también XD, lo he visto varias veces, a ver si alguien que lo conozca nos da algún toque de idea .
> 
> saludos ¡


Hola Amigo, para aportar algo diria que: Todo sistema de alimentacion que se encuentra aislado electricamente de cualquier sistema, pues entonces estamos hablando de fuente flotante. Ejem. Una bateria, un transformador de aislacion, una simple fuente, etc.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 23, 2011)

Exacto...no hay tensiones absolutas...mejor dicho no nos sirven las tensiones absolutas...siempre hay que tener una referencia..


Un claro ejemplo es la tensión de red...hay 220Vca entre fase y neutro...no significa que ese neutro tenga 0Vca respecto de tierra física...


He visto en muchos circuitos, sobretodo de audio, que la masa de la señal de aduio se aisla completamente de otras masas y del chasis...así el chasis sirve como jaula de faraday absorbiendo ruidos y radiaciones y no las filtra a traves de la masa del audio...

debe ser por eso



P/D: la fuente flotante de fernandb no es muy segura para el pobre pescadito


----------



## fernandob (Ago 23, 2011)

basicamente la fuente comun que dibuje es flotante entonces.......

y obviamente puedo hacer varias y unir las masas .
seria algo asi.

habra que esperar que venga fogonazo que creo esta dando una vuenlta por sus dominios revisando que sus creaciones no hagan lio .

por sea caso lo llamo 3 veces.

fogo...fogo...fogonazoooo !!!! 


me voy a trabajar, nos vemos a la noche .


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Ago 23, 2011)

Disculpa fernandob pero por lo que se el dibujo que hiciste no es una fuente flotante ya que el negativo esta a tierra, por lo mismo ya tienes una referencia además del negativo de la fuente, el dibujo que hiciste es parecido al caso que ocurre en las fuentes de PC ya que si las quieres poner en serie estas obligado a desconectar la tierra de una (dejándola flotante) o de lo contrario uno hace cortocircuito a  través de la tierra. El caso típico donde uno usa fuentes flotantes es al usar mosfets canal N donde su source no está conectado a masa, por lo mismo si uno quiere exitar el gate necesita que Vgs Max sea constante con respecto a source pero variable con respecto al negativo, esto se puede lograr con transformadores o con integrados como el ir2113 entre otros, esto se ve generalmente en muchas fuentes switching.


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 23, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, para aportar algo diria que: Todo sistema de alimentacion que se encuentra aislado electricamente de cualquier sistema, pues entonces estamos hablando de fuente flotante. Ejem. Una bateria, un transformador de aislacion, una simple fuente, etc.



OK , ves como vamos aprendiendo cosas que aveces se ven pero no se entienden lo suficiente  jejej Aunque realmente los tiros van por ahí.
salu2


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola.

No conozco un a fuente flotante, pero, sí conozco un regulador de voltaje flotante, por ejemplo el LM317 ó similar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2011)

Dicho de otra forma *Fernandob *, una fuente flotante es aquella que no está relacionada con la fuente de alimentación del circuito , y entonces uno la puede conectar como quiere y donde quiere.

Un uso común es para disparar Mosfets-N conectados al positivo (superiores les llaman cuando hay dos) , donde necesitás una fuente adicional "flotante" para meterle los 12 V al Gate , o usar un integrado específico para eso que seguramente lo hace por bootstraping (elevar la tensión usando pulsos , díodos y capacitor)

Saludos !


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 23, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dicho de otra forma *Fernandob *, una fuente flotante es aquella que no está relacionada con la fuente de alimentación del circuito , y entonces uno la puede conectar como quiere y donde quiere.
> 
> Un uso común es para disparar Mosfets-N conectados al positivo (superiores les llaman cuando hay dos) , donde necesitás una fuente adicional "flotante" para meterle los 12 V al Gate , o usar un integrado específico para eso que seguramente lo hace por bootstraping (elevar la tensión usando pulsos , díodos y capacitor)
> 
> Saludos !



Entendido compañero, me lo apunto en mi libreta de definiciones. un saludo a todos.


----------



## Vitruvio (Ago 23, 2011)

Fuente flotante es aquella en que no hay identidad entre la linea de alimentación y la salida. Por ejemplo el secundario de un transformador, es flotante.
En una fuente switching, normalmente el secundario es flotante y luego se conecta el negativo a masa y la masa a tierra.
Es importante distinguir los siguientes conceptos: Masa, Negativo y Tierra. Son conceptos distintos y deben comprenderse con claridad.

Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ago 23, 2011)

Cual es la diferencias entre masa y tierra entonces?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 23, 2011)

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> Disculpa fernandob pero por lo que se el dibujo que hiciste no es una fuente flotante ya que el negativo esta a tierra,.


 
no se si esta bien o no , pero es costumbre poner ese simbolito como masa (mal dicho) o sea negativo del circuito, pero NO esta a tierra ni al chasis de nada .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Dicho de otra forma Fernandob , una fuente flotante es aquella que no está relacionada con la fuente de alimentación del circuito , y entonces uno la puede conectar como quiere y donde quiere.*
> 
> Un uso común es para disparar Mosfets-N conectados al positivo (superiores les llaman cuando hay dos) , donde necesitás una fuente adicional "flotante" para meterle los 12 V al Gate , o usar un integrado específico para eso que seguramente lo hace por bootstraping (elevar la tensión usando pulsos , díodos y capacitor)
> 
> Saludos !


 
dibujos, enlaces, ejemplos ??? 
yo toda mi vida hice la fuente como la dibuje, mas o menso compleja , pero siempre me referi mentalmente a negativo (casi siempre, a veces a + ) .
para las salidas, para las entradas.......



Vitruvio dijo:


> Fuente flotante es aquella en que no hay identidad entre la linea de alimentación y la salida. Por ejemplo el secundario de un transformador, es flotante.
> En una fuente switching, normalmente el secundario es flotante y luego se conecta el negativo a masa y la masa a tierra.
> Es importante distinguir los siguientes conceptos: Masa, Negativo y Tierra. Son conceptos distintos y deben comprenderse con claridad.
> 
> Saludos


 
aca vamos:
dejemos la *TIERRA* afuera, o sea la jabalina del edificio que va con el cable verde.
dejemos afuera el chasis de el equipo, o sea la caja o* MASAS* del equipo, y nos queda el NEGATIVO, el que dice (-) luego del puente de diodos.
vamos bien ???? 
o me equivoque en alguno de esos conceptos ??? 
tenemos un + y un (-) y NO los conectamos a ningun chasis ni a la tierra de electricidad.
entonces es una fuente flotante ????


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 23, 2011)

Ya me dieron el empujoncito que faltaba para recordar exactamente donde se aplica el término de "fuente flotante".

Lo he visto específicamente en los chips "drivers" para mosfet en los inverter o variadores de frecuencia. Dicen que tienen fuentes flotantes para exitar los gates. Eso significa que su "masa" es relativa al "gate" del mosfet que controlan. 
Ahora puede deducirse de ésto que, una fuente flotante, es donde su "negativo" no comparte el "negativo" o referencia de todo el circuito. 
Ahora bien, si el circuito tiene una conexión a tierra física, como es en la mayoría de éstos circuitos, va de sobra especificar cuales fuentes son flotantes.

Salucita!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2011)

Si , es una *fuente flotante* o *fuente aislada*.

Peeeeeeeeeeero para disparar un Mosfet N superior se utiliza una , que al ser conectada a alguna parte del circuito . . . deja de serlo 
En general es para expresar que no es la fuente general y que en el ejemplo que di te permitiría que esa fuente esté por encima , para poder disparar correctamente el gate.

Te estoy buscando algun planito


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 24, 2011)

http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=45683.0;attach=268587934;image
fuente flotante



fernandob dijo:


> no se si esta bien o no , pero es costumbre poner ese simbolito como masa (mal dicho) o sea negativo del circuito, pero NO esta a tierra ni al chasis de nada .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te olvidaste de una masa,LA MAZA PARA MARTILLAR Y LA MASA DE PIZZA,rica no
hago una pregunta:¿cuando tenes una fuente simetrica,no tenes una masa o punto 0 de referencia?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , es una *fuente flotante* o *fuente aislada*.
> 
> Peeeeeeeeeeero para disparar un Mosfet N superior se utiliza una , que al ser conectada a alguna parte del circuito . . . deja de serlo
> En general es para expresar que no es la fuente general y que en el ejemplo que di te permitiría que esa fuente esté por encima , para poder disparar correctamente el gate.
> ...


segun vos decis,si tenes,por ejemplo,una fuente de 20A y le haces el regulador con una fuente con otro trafo, esta fuente es la flotante


----------



## Vitruvio (Ago 24, 2011)

Tierra es el potencial eléctrico del piso. Masa es el chasis y la malla. 
Casi siempre es conveniente conectar Masa a Tierra. No siempre, por ejemplo Masa de osciloscopio debe permanecer flotante para revisar el primario de 300Vdc a 400Vdc (PFC) de una fuente conmutada, pues si no, aterrizamos el negativo del primario, que no es flotante, provocando un corto.

Veamos un caso de fuente con secundario flotante, y las distintas posibilidades que permite esta característica.

En principio diremos que una fuente flotante, puede tratarse como una batería. Es decir se puede conectar en series para sumar voltaje, ya que, como las baterías son independientes unas de otras y no están, inicialmente, vinculadas a masa, tierra, ni entre sí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> segun vos decis,si tenes,por ejemplo,una fuente de 20A y le haces el regulador con una fuente con otro trafo, esta fuente es la flotante


 

Ummmmm , no , fijate los circuitos de fuentes de PC ATX , que tienen una fuentecita de 5 Vdc aparte , que se utiliza para el encendido , y que es independiente de la verdadera fuente.

Se las llama fuente flotante o aislada cuando se habla de diseño , ya luego quedan conectadas a algo


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 24, 2011)

Todas las fuentes son flotantes, hasta que conectas uno de sus terminales a una referencia de tensión:
Pilas, baterías, secundario de un transformador, capacitor cargado, panel solar, fotodiodo.

Si necesitas obtener una tensión flotante a partir de una fuente, podes conmutarla y obtener la tensión aislada del secundario o cargar un capacitor y desconectarlo de su referencia original para conectarlo a su nueva referencia.

Para el caso del hilo del que venimos, no se, para medir creo que convertiría la tensión en PWM antes de pasarla al opto o confiar en su linealidad. O cargar un capacitor en una y medirlo en la otra. O buscar un integrado especializado en hacer justo eso.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 24, 2011)

gracias por tu respuesta nilfred.
el asunto era , por el tema del que veniamos como a una fuente "comun" (flotante) conectarle VARIAS cosas de distinta indole.

voy a un ejemplo bien concreto :
una fuente como laq ue dibuje al principio y quiero sensar varias cosas distintas, y lo tipico es que mida respecto de negativo, pues bien , lo que voy a medir es:

1 - un shunt conectado a una linea de 220v
2 -- otro shunt idem anterior pero a otra fase
3 -- tension de otra fase
4 -- otro 

yo las veces que me enconte con esto veo que no puedo ni loco unir un cable de cada circuito a medir al negativo de mi fuente .
es por ello que necesito AISLAR y tomar lectura, sea con trafo o con opto o lo que sea .

lor lo que me parecio leer de el comentario de fogonazo era como que podia mediante fuentes flotantes si unir todo .......
aunque ......si lo pienso y si s ereferia a fuentes flotantes a loq ue me parece que decimos:
termina siendo transformadores.
que al final terminamos AISLANDO lso circuitos a medir de el lado de la logica.

o es otra cosa ??? 

( hare un dibujo )
ya esta.

en el dibujo se ve :
primero mi fuente comun .
luego 2 circuitos de medicion, cada uno posee un elemento sensor AISLADO + su fuente propia la cual tambien esta AISLADA de el circuito a medir por un simple trafo.
hasta ahi cada cosa es una fuente flotante , con su + y su -

el asunto es que UNO LOS NEGATIVOS DE LAS 3 para tener una referencia comun .
asi si me paece logico .

es asi la cosa ????? 

hare un dibujo 2 para expresar un concepto
*ya esta , fig. 2 y fig. 3 representan en bloques a la fig. 1 .**diganme si esta ok y si esas 3 son las fuentes "flotantes" que unifico .*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2011)

Una de ejemplo , alimentada desde la principal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2011)

De los comentarios estos son los 2 que mas me gustaron: 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dicho de otra forma *Fernandob *, una fuente flotante es aquella que no está relacionada con la fuente de alimentación del circuito , y entonces uno la puede conectar como quiere y donde quiere.
> 
> Un uso común es para disparar Mosfets-N conectados al positivo (superiores les llaman cuando hay dos) , donde necesitás una fuente adicional "flotante" para meterle los 12 V al Gate , o usar un integrado específico para eso que seguramente lo hace por bootstraping (elevar la tensión usando pulsos , díodos y capacitor)
> 
> Saludos !





Nilfred dijo:


> Todas las fuentes son flotantes, hasta que conectas uno de sus terminales a una referencia de tensión:
> Pilas, baterías, secundario de un transformador, capacitor cargado, panel solar, fotodiodo.
> 
> Si necesitas obtener una tensión flotante a partir de una fuente, podes conmutarla y obtener la tensión aislada del secundario o cargar un capacitor y desconectarlo de su referencia original para conectarlo a su nueva referencia.
> ...



Como mencionaron por allí e ejemplo mas claro sería el multímetro que se puede conectar a "Cualquier cosa" gracias a que esta alimentado por una "Fuente flotante" (Batería).
Un ejemplo mas "sofisticado" se puede ver en este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fuente-flotante-ir2110-7524/
En este caso se requieren 2 alimentaciones para 2 dispositivos que se encuentran a algunos cientos de Volt´s de DDP uno del otro.

*Fuente Flotante*


----------



## yeyin777 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola. Estoy trabajando en un variador de frecuencia, por eso expongo lo poquito que pude haber concluido de este tema. La fuente flotante es necesaria para lograr tensiones que no estan referidos al común del circuito (estamos acostumbrados a conectar el negativo, pero puede conectarse un positivo como común también). El tema aparece como necesario ya que hay que excitar Mosfets o IGBTs de altas tensiones y estos son unicamente de canal n o npn. La tensión de excitación de un mosfet es la tensión que existe entre su gate o compuerta y su source o fuente. Cuando este ultimo terminal esta conectado al comun del circuito, ningun problema, como son las ramas inferiores de excitación de los inverters o variadores, pero cuando necesitamos excitar las ramas superiores, he aquí que el source del mosfet "se pianta" para arriba junto con la tensión de la carga, de ahí que sea necesario tener una tensión referida a ese source y no al negativo común del circuito. Esto se logra con transformadores de secundarios multiples e independientes entre si, aislados galvánicamente, que luego de rectificados y filtrados, se conectan en las zonas específicas del circuito para cumplir su función. Saludos desde Córdoba.


----------

